# Quein on the Red-Alexandria, LA



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well it starts tonight.  I am off to get started in a few.  Should be a good time.  

http://www.queinonthered.com/index.php


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Checked out some of the pics from previous years.  Looks like a blast.
Have fun!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope ya have a great time!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 21, 2009)

What a great time I had.  Music was great.  As I was walking down through the lanes with the teams, I saw Jack's Old South.  Got to stand around and talk with Myron Mixon.  Man it was great.  Watched him inject his picnics and boston butts.  Had a good talk.  Really nice guy.  Told me to come back by tomorrow.  Will see how it goes tomorrow.


----------

